# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Սպորտ > Հայկական սպորտ >  Արարատի ֆան սայթ

## Armeno

Առաջարկում եմ արարատի ակումբցի երկրպագուներին միանալ, և ստեղծել Ֆան սայտ :Think:

----------


## Vishapakah

Ես էլ թեման բացելով ուրախացա, մտածեցի արդեն այդպիսի կայք կա. :Smile: 

Կարող եմ *myspace.com* ում, նման մի բան սարքել, բայց դե դա կայք չի լինի. :Think:

----------

